# المراة الغامضة يفضلها الرجل ويحبذ التعامل معها بكل شيء



## candy shop (9 سبتمبر 2007)

مقصود بالغموض هنا الصامتة ـ يفضلها الرجل ويحبذ التعامل معها في أي شيء أو أية مشكلة ، لأن هذه المرأة تخبئ ما تشعر به ولا تدلي بأية معلومات عن بيتها أو زوجها أو عن الآخرين ، مما عرف باسم " الثرثرة النسائية اليومية " من نقل أخبار الجيران والأقارب وكل تفاصيل الأحداث من ساعة خروج الزوج وحتى عودته .

الأمر الذي يجعل في غموض المرأة حالة من حالات الانجذاب من قبل زوجها لأنه يجدها موضع ثقة وأكثر تأثيراً على الآخرين . هذا على خلاف المتعارف عليه من أن الرجل يحبذ الصمت عندما تكون زوجته فصيحة والعكس صحيح ، وهذا ما أكدته أحدث دراسة اجتماعية حيث أكدت وبعد أبحاث أن المرأة التي تعتمد الصمت الفعال ، أي التي تكتفي بالتعبير عن الغضب والاستياء بنظرات حادة وثاقبة عندها يترجم الآخرون هذا الصمت على أنه ثقة في النفس وقوة غامضة ولايدل عن ضعف وإنما يتملكهم الحيرة من ردة فعلك المنتظرة ، وينطبق هذا الوضع على الزوج أيضاً عندها تدرك المرأة أن للصمت قوة خارقة توقف الآخرين عند حدهم . 


والصمت مرتبط دائماُ بالحذر وكلاهما وسيلة قوية تساعد على النجاح في الحياة الأجتماعية ومع الزوج خاصة ، فالمرأة التي تتطبق أسلوب الصمت مع الحذر عندما تغضب تثير اهتمام من حولها حيث تركز أكثر في الحبكة الدرامية لمحور النقاش مما يثير اهتمام الآخر بها لأنها في حالتها هذه قد أضاعت الفرصة على الأخطاء التي كان من المؤكد أنها ستقع فيها إذا بدأت هي الحوار بالطريقة السريعة الأقرب إلى الثرثرة التي تعتمدها معظم الزوجات .​


----------



## النهيسى (25 يوليو 2009)

_ الرب يبارك خدمتك

موضووع مميز جداا
شكرا

صلى لى​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يوليو 2009)

موضوع راااااااائع 

ميررررسى على الموضوع يا كاندى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدا بجد*

*ميرسى امى على الموضوع ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## girgis2 (25 يوليو 2009)

*شكرااا أستازتنا على الموضوع المفيد*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2009)




----------



## monmooon (28 يوليو 2009)

*شكراً كندى علي الموضوع الجميل ده 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يباركك
بس انا عاوزة اسأل سؤال ؟ 
لو الانسانه دى من طبعها الكلام يبقي دى مش بيفضلها الرجال ؟!
يمكن السؤال سخيف شويه بس اصليانا من نوعيه الناس الاجتماعي 
هههههههههه
بس موضوع جميل اوى 
ربنا يباركك​​*


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _الرب يبارك خدمتك​_
> 
> _موضووع مميز جداا_
> _شكرا_​
> ...


شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا نهيسى​


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع ​
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع يا كاندى ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك يا كوكو​


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا بجد*​
> 
> 
> *ميرسى امى على الموضوع ربنا يباركك*​


شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا مينا​


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *شكرااا أستازتنا على الموضوع المفيد*​
> 
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك يا جرجس​


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


>


 

شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2009)

monmooon قال:


> *شكراً كندى علي الموضوع الجميل ده ​​*_
> *تسلم ايدك *
> *ربنا يباركك*
> *بس انا عاوزة اسأل سؤال ؟ *
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههه

لا طبعا انا عن نفسى اجتماعيه 

وبجب كل الناس

ولا يمهك يا قمر​


----------

